# Greetings from a brother in Georgia



## Symthrell (Aug 31, 2017)

I was just raised last week to the degree of Master Mason and feel the learning has truly just begun!! I have a great deal of work to put in the next 45 days to start and many years to grow and learn to come! I am truly glad I took the steps to petition this past May, I only wish I had done it when my father was still alive. He was a Master Mason, A member of Scottish Rite and a Shriner. I just wish he could have been around to be a part of my journey!

Cheers,

Tommy


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 31, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum Brother. I'm sure that your father would have been very pleased.


----------



## goomba (Aug 31, 2017)

Welcome to the site and fraternity brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 31, 2017)

Congrats, greetings, and welcome.


----------



## Michael J Lovingood (Aug 31, 2017)

Welcome Brother I am from North Georgia. Good luck in your travels my Brother.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 1, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## WX2CIB (Sep 1, 2017)

Greetings 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Sep 21, 2017)

Greetings and welcome !


----------

